# **bonita Update**



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

guys/gals, i dont know what to say. if you've read my recent thread:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17571

i felt i was royally screwed by ordering a box of cigars, receiving the *WRONG* cigars *AND* being charged the price of the *WRONG* cigars. well, suffice to say, the cigars they sent were not O Bolds but as you can see from the pics, they *DID*, in fact, have red cloth bands *AND* were my favorite shape (torpedo). they were more expensive but Lisa (at Bonita Smoke Shop) initially told me to try a couple and if i liked them, to keep them and she'd charge me the initial price of the cigars that i wanted. as of right now, everything seems ok. i am going to keep them, but i havent been able to contact Lisa since i received the cigars (truth be told, i havent been trying _that_ hard). i'm gonna try back again on Monday.

thanks for all the advice that you guys have given. not just on this issue, but everything as a whole! you're real B/SOTLs.

**SHAMELESS PLUG**
i would recommend *BONITA SMOKE SHOP* as a place for anyone to do business with. everyone has they're "issues" with business every now and again. i guess it was just my turn
:mumbles:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn those look good! Enjoy em brother!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Have you smoked one of those yet? I'd be interested to see how they stack up to the Bolds and the Maduros.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

mitro said:


> Have you smoked one of those yet? I'd be interested to see how they stack up to the Bolds and the Maduros.


actually i've tried two. the habano wrapper is inching up as my favorite. the draw was perfect. had hints of leather and very earthy. the first had a couple of burn issues but fixed itself, the second burned evenly from foot to toothpick (if ya know what i mean...lol). it's an awesome smoke.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those sticks look great i would be happy with them.Not exactly what you wanted but it might be better?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Milton I'm so glad it all worked out for you, I had a feeling it would I've dealt with them before and they are top notch.

Just an FYI for everyone, please wait and see how a transaction works itself out before you post the name of the business there where a lot of guys in that thread were badmouthing them for this and from the looks of it they did a great job with Milton. So guys don't name names till you have finished the transaction.

Just look at the poll there are people who would not do business with them now.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

you're right Joe. i shouldve held the name back but i was so pissed that i wanted the world to know who screwed me...and that wasnt the case. sorry Bonita (wit yo fine a$$...lol)


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

just my .02. They are a local shop for me and have always treated me right. I'm not going to say you didn't get the shaft Milton, but give them a chance. They have a huge inventory and very, very fair prices. (they actually called me when they got their Camacho 10th Anni's in so I could pick up a box!)


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Exactly right--

Sounded like an initial screwup that just needed time to correct--All internet sites with large volume will have some issues but give it a chance to straighten out -Nothing gets completed instantly


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Glad things worked out for you Milton. I've ordered quite a few old-school Olivas from Bonita's and have had excellent service*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

g8trbone said:


> just my .02. They are a local shop for me and have always treated me right. I'm not going to say you didn't get the shaft Milton, but give them a chance. They have a huge inventory and very, very fair prices. (they actually called me when they got their Camacho 10th Anni's in so I could pick up a box!)


g8tor, have you ever been to Cape Smoke Shop?

As for Bonita Smoke Shop, I used to deal with a lady name Trisha. I don't know if she is still there or not, but she was great. They always cut me good deals (probably because I have spent an exorbitant amount of money there over the last 8 years


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> (they actually called me when they got their Camacho 10th Anni's in so I could pick up a box!)


I'm soooooo glad they called you about that
:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

glad everyhting worked out for you


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn brother, the look great! Enjoy them!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Bonitas smoke shop has always been square with me.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Milt, I posted on your original thread a bit late, but I'm glad to see that this worked out right. It was obviously a misunderstanding because they DID have cloth bands after all. Glad to see you gave Bonita a chance to make it right to your satisfaction.


----------

